# Another Futile, Useless Lawsuit Against Big Oil



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2020)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...hevron-over-climate/ar-BB15YhvK?ocid=msedgntp
WASHINGTON - The District of Columbia sued Exxon Mobil and other large oil companies over their contribution to climate change Thursday, adding the nation's capitol to a growing list of states seeking to punish the oil sector for its history of climate denial. 

Yeah right. This "lawsuit" will be drug through the legal system until there is no more oil in Earth. Millions of dollars wasted. Even if DC wins there will be mountains of appeals by the best legal people in the world.


----------

